# Recent (march 6 2013) pictures of ny 75 gal planted tank



## Wang Sue (Jan 15, 2013)

Just showing off the tank. Any questions just ask!

Community tank 

~15 rummy nose tetras 
~10 red phantom tetras 
2 emperor tetras 
5 siamese algae eaters 
~10 amino shrimp 
1 albino bristle nose plecko 
3 kuli (sp?) loaches 
1 gold spotted goby 
1 blue headed fang goby 
1 zebra loach
1 pea puffer
I might be missing a few guys

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice tank!


----------



## Wang Sue (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks  its been established for maybe 5 months now and im happy with the amount of growth.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scribnibbler (Mar 26, 2012)

Very cool, can't wait to see it in a year.


----------

